# 300L roasted barley



## IsonAd (12/6/14)

Looking at doing a milk stout recipe from Homebrew talk that calls for 300L roasted barley. Lowest I can find here is about double that. It's 6% of the grist so wondering if I sub in a slightly loweer amount of our darker stuff if it will matter?

Recipe is here FYI
http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f68/left-hand-milk-stout-clone-139820/


----------



## IsonAd (12/6/14)

Sorry think I mixed up ebc and srm. Still, hard to find RB lower than 1100ebc(415L)


----------



## IsonAd (12/6/14)

Actually I just went to another online calc and it seems I'm right 300L=591ebc... Right?..... Someone please put me out of my mathematical misery.


----------



## Beertard (12/6/14)

Brewers friend has American roasted at 300l Belgium at 575 and UK at 550, you could add your recipe in using the American, record the colour srm or ebc then replace it with a lesser amount of either of the higher lovibond roasted that closer matches your supply.
but it's a stout so darker roasted shouldn't matter for colour.


----------



## Not For Horses (12/6/14)

It's not just about colour though. That lighter roasted barley has such an amazing cocoa/coffee flavour that you won't get from less of a dark grain.


----------



## Beertard (12/6/14)

But if it's not available.

What about a bit of black malt and smaller amount of darker roasted along with the chocolate already in the recipe?
you may be able to reproduce the cocoa/coffee flavour


----------



## Not For Horses (14/6/14)

Sorry, just realised I forgot to reply. You may find a combo that will get you somewhere near but it still won't be the same. I guess you could compare to crystal malts. A recipe calling for 60L crystal is not going to be the same if you used a combination of carapils and special B.
You're still going to get a good beer with subbing a smaller amount of dark roast though.


----------



## IsonAd (14/6/14)

Thanks for the replies guys. I think what I'll do is use the required amount of choc malt but use pale choc because the recipe calls for 350L choc. Ill also reduce the RB to about 200g (from about 350) and add in some normal choc malt. The recipe is a clone if a beer I've never had befor so I won't know the difference.


----------

